# What to Build with a CNC System?



## anyducks (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoy wood working and work with computers (for constant money). 
I see the demos for CNC and how I could use the systems.

What do you use CNC to create and are they one off or multiple variations?

Thanks


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Kartracer63 uses one to make signs: Carved Signs LINK

I'll be using it as a hobby, but who knows, I could make money later down the road. The local Craigslist has a few guys who make signs for sale.


----------



## artezz (Nov 9, 2010)

The limit is that of your imagination, you can do, ice sculpting, wood carving,signs, 3d cavings,I recently made a full size M16 cane, designs for doors, doors themself, cabinets,lithographs,custom frames, toys, puzzels, head stones, ernes, just to name a few, guitars, it is truely mind bogling the items that can be made with a cnc machine. I use mine every day, I`d love to own three or four more I`d have them working all the time with all the items I want to make. Its fun, its creative, its just plane fantastic. Steve


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Check out VectorArt3D.com for some ideas at what a cnc is capable of.


----------



## rvoh1 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Check out Vetric Software*

I built a homebrew CNC machine from plans found on the internet. Check out V-Carve Pro and Photo Vcarve on the Vetric website. They are excellent programs and easy to use. FYI - V-Carve Pro is the same software used in the CNC Shark sold by Rockler. Hope this helps.


----------

